
Makerbot laying off 100 and closing down all retail stores - aestetix
https://www.makerbot.com/blog/2015/04/17/an-anouncement/
======
jonkratz
In a somewhat related note, I just finished watching Print the Legend
([http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3557464/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3557464/))
for the first time last week on Netflix. It's a fascinating documentary on 3D
printing—and for someone who hadn't been following the 3D printing industry,
the twists and turns in the stories of the main players really surprised me. I
highly recommend watching it if you haven't.

That said, it's certainly interesting to see this pop up in the news. I'm
curious what the general 3D enthusiasts consider the front players in 3D
printing right now?

~~~
hugs
For me, LulzBot. I own 3 of their machines (2x AO-101, 1x TAZ 3), and have
been printing for two years. A big reason why I support them is because of
their support of open source: [https://www.fsf.org/news/lulzbot-
taz-3-3d-printer-now-fsf-ce...](https://www.fsf.org/news/lulzbot-
taz-3-3d-printer-now-fsf-certified-to-respect-your-freedom)

